# dashboard



## shawnk (Sep 26, 2004)

How do you remove the dashboard on a 84 300zx? I have the chilton and haynes and not on of them shows you how. Does anybody have suggestions? I am trying to replace the heater core. I have alot of the fire paneling and the radio, and ac removed already.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Here That site also has a lot of useful information besides the dash removal, I'd bookmark it if I were you.


----------

